# Dog



## carpetman (Aug 26, 2006)

Cops came around to my house today, told me that my dog was chasing someone on a bike, i told them to bugger off, my dog does not own a bike...


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Than who's bike was it?


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Someone's.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

If you're gonna use "bugger off" you have to call them Bobbies instead of cops. 

I think it was Nobody, not Someone. If I ever get my hands on Nobody, he is gonna get a serious whooping! All the stuff he does around my house is really making me mad!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Reminds me of Groucho Marx's statement about his safari trip in Africa:
I shot an elephant one morning in my pajamas. What he was doing in my pajamas I'll never know.

Ouch!


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

And since the topic was a dog chasing a bicycle...

Back in the mid eighties my father had a giant Schnauzer as a pet. Jet black 140 lbs of slobber launching dog. At their place up in West Yellowstone we were out on the side porch when a neighbor rode by on his bicycle his dog was on the far side of the bike.

There was this explosion of black fur in motion as the dog jetted off the porch across the street and then the bicycle came to an abrupt halt and started moving sideways.

The dog's head and front legs had cleared through the bike's frame but his hindquarters were still on the opposite side and he was stuck. The cyclist was rather pale, his dog long gone and we had to stop laughing long enough to extract the dog from the bicycle's frame. 

Don "could have been a cartoon gag but it was real" Bolton


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

carpetman said:


> Cops came around to my house today, told me that my dog was chasing someone on a bike, i told them to bugger off, my dog does not own a bike...


:lol:

Sometimes the simplist jokes are the best.

Rodney Dangerfield made a pretty good living off of those things.


----------

